# The meeting place



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My gals tonight at the hay feeder. They are chunky monkeys on just plan ole grass hay, oak leaves, and the acorns that are dropping right now. I swear they are going to have 5lb triplets each if they keep eating like they are!

And the fall grass is popping up in the pasture which is going to be nice and lush.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> My gals tonight at the hay feeder. They are chunky monkeys on just plan ole grass hay, oak leaves, and the acorns that are dropping right now. I swear they are going to have 5lb triplets each if they keep eating like they are!
> 
> And the fall grass is popping up in the pasture which is going to be nice and lush.


Well the photo loader hates me tonight! I will try to get the pictures up tomorrow since it just failed about a dozen times.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We'll be waiting , lol. 
I know , I had problems too with my photos lately , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! Love your hay feeder!

Aren't acorns toxic? I have always heard that but have been hearing more and more that they are fine..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The sure look content alright, and snug as bugs in a rug all nice & dry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks healthy and happy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everybody looks very content and happy 
Just a word of caution ! I have the same hay feeder and I was told to cover the sides of 
it so no goats can get their feet/horns/any other body part caught up in the smaller spaces.
I will post a picture later of what we did. Its just a V piece of wood attached to the sides.

BTW , I really LOVE all your goats , BUt , I must have the all tan colored one !!!!!!
PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------

